# [Official] Wireless VR Discussion



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2021)

So, I figured we need a wireless VR thread. Let's share our setups. Also, this doesn't have to be just a Quest/2 wireless thread. HTC has had wireless the longest. I just picked up the Amazon Eero Pro 6 router and 1x sat combo and it's great so far. I have my gaming pc wired to the sat and Virtual Desktop is much better than my Orbi AC2200 Mesh System. Orbi wasn't bad but I had the Sat that the whole unit plugs into the socket and did not have any ethernet connections. Both system are Tri band. I know the newer Orbi systems have ethernet ports on the satellites. Also, just to be clear the Router and Sat are wirelessly connected. I would suggest if you do decide to get a mesh system to make sure you buy a tri-band system have the third band for a dedicated backhaul.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 1, 2021)

I have yet to try wireless, although, I am anxious to give it a go.  I have two locations.  First is my primary residence but its not setup with WiFi 6 yet.  Currently I have two routers there, one is a Synology RT-1900ac and the other is a Synology RT-2600ac.  I likely would have upgraded to an 802.11ax router but I just haven’t found one that I like yet.

The second locations is a recreational property my Wife and I recently purchased (Lake house).  Unfortunately it wasn’t setup with Ethernet so I have to do it myself.  So I crawled into the attic and got a few cable runs down allowing for a basic network.  I’m setting up a small rack in the garage.  This location uses “Optimum“ as a provider which I’m not crazy about but for now we’re using their modem (combo modem / router / switch / WiFi access point) which supports WiFi 6.

So the basics are there.  Until recently I only had the old Oculus Quest v1 and figured that probably wouldn’t yield a very good wireless experience.  Now that I have the Quest 2 that would probably be the best option for Wireless.  So this weekend would be the best time for me to try WiFi 6 wireless.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2021)

Octavean said:


> I have yet to try wireless, although, I am anxious to give it a go.  I have two locations.  First is my primary residence but its not setup with WiFi 6 yet.  Currently I have two routers there, one is a Synology RT-1900ac and the other is a Synology RT-2600ac.  I likely would have upgraded to an 802.11ax router but I just haven’t found one that I like yet.
> 
> The second locations is a recreational property my Wife and I recently purchased (Lake house).  Unfortunately it wasn’t setup with Ethernet so I have to do it myself.  So I crawled into the attic and got a few cable runs down allowing for a basic network.  I’m setting up a small rack in the garage.  This location uses “Optimum“ as a provider which I’m not crazy about but for now we’re using their modem (combo modem / router / switch / WiFi access point) which supports WiFi 6.
> 
> So the basics are there.  Until recently I only had the old Oculus Quest v1 and figured that probably wouldn’t yield a very good wireless experience.  Now that I have the Quest 2 that would probably be the best option for Wireless.  So this weekend would be the best time for me to try WiFi 6 wireless.


You'll love wireless. The freedom is amazing. You really don't need a wifi 6 router to enjoy it. It works fine on ac1200 and above from what I have seen. My old Orbi ac2200 would have worked fine if I could have connected my pc into the sat directly. You might want to look into getting a solid wifi 6 tri-band Mesh system. I have a two friends that are using Google's mess system and it work great as well and cheaper. I just wanted to future proof with Wifi 6. It was on sale at best buy with $100 off @299. So far it works great and I like the phone app.

*EDIT: Both your 1900ac and 2600ac should work fine. Just make sure your gaming pc is wire connected and it's in the same room that you are going to play wirelessly.*


----------



## Octavean (Nov 2, 2021)

Indeed,...

Both systems are connected physically.  10GbE SFP+ for the AMD 3950X and 2.5GbE for the older Intel i7 5820K.  I’ll eventually upgrade the 2.5GbE to 10GbE but I’m still rolling out the network.

Proximity shouldn’t be an issue though. In both cases there is ample room close to the access point.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 17, 2021)

On PC side I have Intel AX200 wireless talking to ASUS AX11000 WiFI6 router. Quest 2 is connected to AX11000 as well. Both running WiFI6 mode. PC is on channel 64 and Quest 2 on channel 100. Things work pretty well through Virtual Desktop. I use Airlink from time to time but it is not as good as Virtual Desktop


----------

